# Joint genie style dowel drilling jig........



## WoodAddict (16 May 2010)

Has anybody made anything similar to this. http://www.joint-genie.com/ it looks fairly simple to replicate, I'll be drawing up some plans this week, just wondered if anybody had had a go themselves?

Thanks


----------



## chipchaser (17 May 2010)

Hello Paul,

thought about it but decided that to be worth the effort for me it would need to have hardened bushes to locate the drill. Searched the web but couldn't find any bushes. I would be interested to see how you get on.

Graham


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 May 2010)

chipchaser":lw0zsbhp said:


> Searched the web but couldn't find any bushes.



These people do them and are very helpful http://www.boneham.co.uk/drill_bushes.htm

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## WoodAddict (17 May 2010)

I ha a rummage through my boxes of "odds and sods" and found a strip of bus bar terminal block similar to this http://www.dynamicsolarsolutions.com.au ... _block.JPG it's pretty thick and solid. The holes where the cables would normally insert are 6mm and the clamping screws are 4mm (and tapped). I've got some small sheets of metal plate in th garage so hopefully I can't make something out of what I have already. I'll take the block into work and modify it on the pillar drill and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Sportique (17 May 2010)

Paul,

I shall be interested in this, please post a WIP if/when you make.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## WoodAddict (17 May 2010)

This is the block that I found -












It's a little smaller than I'd like but I'm going to have a go with this and if it works well then I'll buy a bigger block and convert that.

Most of the holes are in place already. The holes on the side are 6mm (apart from the outside two which are 7mm). I'll need to drill a hole in the edge for the end fin and a couple in the side for fixing screws.






I'll take the block into work to drill using the pedestal drill to keep things nice and square, then I'll cut some metal up for the fins at home as soon as my back and put itself back into place! :roll: :evil:


----------



## chipchaser (28 May 2010)

Hi Paul C,

Apologies for not replying before. I had temporarily forgotten about this thread and only just seen your reply. Thanks for the link to Boneham and Turner, I spent a while looking at the interesting stuff on their site which I have bookmarked for the useful things I could use for jig making. 

The various drill bushes are just what I was thinking of for a DIY Joint-Genie. However, to make something equivalent to the Craftsman model with 2 bars and 15 no. 8mm holes would cost between £75 and £105 just for the bushes. Obviously they are top quality and exactly what is needed for a production machine drilling thousands of holes but, adding in the other materials needed, it would be cheaper to buy a Joint-Genie without even taking into account the time required. 

I’m wondering if I could find some 8mm ID steel tube and perhaps case harden it? I can find some hoof clippings but probably need something else to go with them  

Hi Paul WoodAddict, 

That’s a good lump of terminal block, is it made of hard metal or plated brass? Looking forward to seeing how you get on with it.

Graham


----------



## WoodAddict (28 May 2010)

Unfortuanately the block is only plated brass. I have the thing modified now and I'm just waiting for the "fins" that let you set the depth of the dowel. I was going to cut them myself but I thought I'd ask a local laser-cutting shop for a price before I did. As soon as they get back to me I'll get this finished.

I understand that this particular block won't last a lifetime and that the holes are not ideally spaced, but it will prove the method and that the whole thing is usable, if it's sucessful and I find myself wanting to use it a lot then I'll get myself a nice thick block of stainless steel (or similar) and transfer all the other pieces across to it.


----------



## StyXSIS (30 May 2010)

Wouldn't it be simpler to use a piece of hardwood or just wood for that matter & put a piece of flat metal across the top & bottom and then drill the holes strait through them on a bench drill so the holes are in line with both sides & after that complete just use beam drill bits to drill as they dont have cutting sides to dig into the jig.


----------



## Chris Knight (30 May 2010)

Making accurately sized holes to a precise spacing in a block of metal is not a trivial task - the average woodworker's drill press etc. just isn't up to it. Holes will need reaming - twist drills wont do it and setting out the spacing ain't easy either. Unless you are an experienced metal worker with the right gear, I wouldn't bother.

Dowels do need to be spot on which is why so many cheap dowel jigs are a nightmare to use.


----------



## barkwindjammer (30 May 2010)

Drill presses are used in wood workshops as well as fabrication workshops, centre punch and engineers 'blue' is what makes the difference.


----------



## WoodAddict (30 May 2010)

The beauty of this jig means that the holes don't need to be perfectly aligned. You offer the jig up to one side and then to other without flipping the jig. The drill follows the hole in the jig so it's irrelevant how well the holes are spaced as they'll be aligned through the hole on both faces! 8) 

We'll see how it goes, as I said above - it's cost me nothing so far. maybe just the cutting of the fins (when the guy gets back to me with a price :roll: )


----------



## Benchwayze (5 Jun 2010)

Just look in Krenov's books. (I think it is 'The Fine Art of Cabinetmaking'.)
He describes a 'throw-away' dowelling jig. I've used the dodge often and it works. All for the price of a piece of scrap and a few minutes work. 

I agree with Chris on the metalwork point; although this is one area where the proper tools, and quality bits really do make a difference; even to the novice.

HTH

John


----------



## WoodAddict (8 Jun 2010)

I got the bits back from the laser-cutter's today. At £4.50p I thought I might as well get them to cut them to save me the hassle. 

I've not tried it yet but it looks good. I'll try it properly once my bench is sorted so I can use the vice to hold the wood.
















I've offered it up and all looks nice and square so hopefully it will be ok. If it's works well enough then I'll get a larger block machined and take the bits from this one. :wink:


----------



## StyXSIS (9 Jun 2010)

Looking good woodaddict, thanks for the preview hope to see it in use.


----------



## RussianRouter (9 Jun 2010)

Vaious sellerson ebay selling aluminimium bars/blocks for doing this jig.

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=alum ... m270.l1313


----------

